

Iceland Tried to Crowdsource a New Constitution. It Didn’t Work - mercenario
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2014/07/five_lessons_from_iceland_s_failed_crowdsourced_constitution_experiment.html

======
ArtDev
Wrong title. As a work in progress, it was an great success.

------
erkose
I prefer the original title.

